# new tractor from my uncle



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

I just came back from my uncles with this hunk of scrap metal. I want to try to fix it and get it running again. The engine works, but the betl he has on it is the wrong size, and I need to fix the front tires, they are off the rims, and on the machine backwards... 

I am not sure where I am going to start. Maybe a complete teardown?
Maybe I will start by taking off everything from the mowing assembly since it doesent have a deck anymore and the lever was sawzalled off....


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

this was under the seat...


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Looks like good putter tractor,and thats one way of learning also ideas.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Well...you must have seen SOMETHING you liked in it. Face it,Joe,you just got bit by the tractor bug!LOL! I'm sure that you(like everyone else on the forum)will come up with SOME reason to fix it,play with it,...and LOVE it! It's in our nature!


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

jhngardner367 said:


> Well...you must have seen SOMETHING you liked in it. Face it,Joe,you just got bit by the tractor bug!LOL! I'm sure that you(like everyone else on the forum)will come up with SOME reason to fix it,play with it,...and LOVE it! It's in our nature!


  I always have!


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

Alright guys. The tear down has begun. In going to take it down to bare frame. What color should it be reprinted to? I was thinking red? Any suggestions??


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Bring the tractor back to show room condition w/BIG thanks to your uncle w/honor.


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

Thomas said:


> Bring the tractor back to show room condition w/BIG thanks to your uncle w/honor.


thats what i am gonna do  

just not original colors


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

Here is what I got done tonight!


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

So today I removed the paint from the steering assembly. Cleaned up the engine. Painted a few parts. And assembled the steering assembly, front axle and kick plate Also painted the dash and speed selector before I came in for the night. I just realized that I forgot to take a pic of the parts assembled. I will take it tomorrow I guess.


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

Alright. I got the dash, speed selector, and gas tank installed. Painted the front end, steering wheel, and gas tank. And reassembled the engine. I did forget to take pics before I came in again. Maybe I will go back out in a few and take some. I did. Uploading now. I also added a switch on the dash, so they weren't always on.


----------



## jc56 (Jan 16, 2012)

Looking GOOOOOOD Joe.You have it looking good man.I love these restore projects!!!Thanks for the pics.jc


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

jc56 said:


> Looking GOOOOOOD Joe.You have it looking good man.I love these restore projects!!!Thanks for the pics.jc


Any Time, PLENTY more to come. maybe some new projects after it :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello Joe,
Have been following your thread. You're doing a heck of a job there! The red and black paint scheme is pretty cool. Keep up the good work. I think your uncle would approve.
Cheers
Bill


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

pogobill said:


> Hello Joe,
> Have been following your thread. You're doing a heck of a job there! The red and black paint scheme is pretty cool. Keep up the good work. I think your uncle would approve.
> Cheers
> Bill


Thanks, its looking better than I thought. he will sure as hell be suprised when he sees it. im pretty sure he thought that I was just gonna leave it as is...


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

ALRIGHT! It is nearing the finishing line! I am painting the fender now, I am going to post the pics when I get back in from the garage (on the Garage PC now) Front bumper is on, wiring done for now, steering wheel on. I have 2 friends coming over to help me finish it up tomorrow, engine, hood, finishing touches, and to see when it starts up! well, back to work now!


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

*Update!*

Here was tonight's deal!


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

*Update!*

Here was tonight's deal!

Wiring installed to lights and ignition, almost invisible, perfect!









Rear end wiring, with the added line for the new tail lights, I STILL NEED A BATTERY BOX!!! and the worst part is that I just sold a frame that had one in it!









Tail light wire, use an old mounting hole from something to run it through.









Here is the Hood that is getting painted Tomorrow









More of the wiring 









Dash with the key start installed and headlight switch. also key start was painted to match!









View with the front plate attached and the new lights installed









Gas tank zip tied in!









Last minuite idea to add the 12 V plug, and does anyone know what the rectangle thing is under it, the manual said nothing about it...









There is now a steering wheel!!









Underside of rear fender painted









Nothing to really say about this one









Top of the fender primed and painted, on it's 4th coat now, may do another 2-3 coats 









Well, Back to work for me!~
-Joe


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

These are what I am going to use for tail lights, I already have them, just different mounts than the ones shown.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1973-Harley...s=63&clkid=6870608387516825743#ht_1002wt_1135

These are a little more similar. But my base and light head are separate units
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAP...%3D&vxp=mtr&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_962wt_944


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

Ignore this <<<


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

You should be proud of your work..nice..very nice!!!!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I think it's for a reverse-lockout option.It's hard to tell.


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

It is done... Only dealing with bad fuel bowl o ring


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

Also. It really needs some kind of decals


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

Alright. After reading another post. I made the decision that I want a cab!! Just need to find where to get some free metal. This may just become my plow tractor. Well. I'm going to finally get out of bed now. It's only one pm. Lol. And go see if the make a gasket stuff worked on the fuel. Bowl&hellip;


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

The red paint sure makes it alot brighter - those definitely arent stock MTD rear tires - original rears look just like the fronts, only larger. Keep an eye on that 12.5HP motor- a few of the freebie tractors ive gotten with them all had shattered rods - was due to a bad casting from briggs and low oil levels- they can be upgraded with a 14.5 briggs OHV rod tho.


Im redoing a stock mowing 90 MTD Task force - i have to say it hasnt been easy , i had to use another chassis in place of the original , its still in pieces in my shed . I went thru the whole thing, greasing, replacing stuff, painting.....


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> The red paint sure makes it alot brighter - those definitely arent stock MTD rear tires - original rears look just like the fronts, only larger. Keep an eye on that 12.5HP motor- a few of the freebie tractors ive gotten with them all had shattered rods - was due to a bad casting from briggs and low oil levels- they can be upgraded with a 14.5 briggs OHV rod tho.
> 
> Im redoing a stock mowing 90 MTD Task force - i have to say it hasnt been easy , i had to use another chassis in place of the original , its still in pieces in my shed . I went thru the whole thing, greasing, replacing stuff, painting.....


Yes it does. My uncle got this tractor for free a few years back. When he was picking it up. The guy said "it runs fine But the tires went flat so I decided that it. Was time for a new one. " which would probably explain the off tires. I Bet they were something my uncle had lying around. The engine runs fine. Just a gas leak at the fuel bowl until I can get the new gasket. So far it's still a good engine. If it goes it's geting sent to my grandfathers garage to have someone else deal with it. I already blew up one engine.


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

Possibly selling it tomorrow. 100$. The guy is coming to look @ it tomorrow. Still on the fence about it. But want the money to buy that 20hp craftsman I told about in another forum


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Hey Joe, It's looking great.... Really nice to see folks throw their heart into something some folks would just consider junk. Just a friendly reminder, make sure you have good, clean wire grounds to the frame. I've seen alot of folks go through all the trouble you have just to find that when they hit the key, nothing happens.
Keep up the good work!!!
Cedar Mill Bumper and Hitch


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

ftorleans1 said:


> Hey Joe, It's looking great.... Really nice to see folks throw their heart into something some folks would just consider junk. Just a friendly reminder, make sure you have good, clean wire grounds to the frame. I've seen alot of folks go through all the trouble you have just to find that when they hit the key, nothing happens.
> Keep up the good work!!!
> Cedar Mill Bumper and Hitch


Haha. I did just that. Forgot to grind the paint from under the engine mounts


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It looks great,Joe! I think,maybe he threw on some golf-cart tires. 
The biggest problem with the Briggs OHV singles,was that the factory used bolts that were 1/4" too long,on the sump,and they would leak,or loosen and fall out. Standard fix,was to grind the tips off,and retorque them.
The other headache on those engines,was the way they kept blowing head gaskets!


----------

